# Bachmann DCC Equiped loco can you add sound?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I see a lot of Bachmann "DCC equiped" loco's for $32 to $50 on ebay. Can sound be added to these and how expensive is it? Thanks; Don


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes,I do it all the time.
Price depends on the loco and the quality of sound that you want, varies from $50 to $200.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks; Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sean

I've been slobbering over a neat Athearn DCC sound Loco also. 

Does the Bachmann EZ Command controller, that I have, support sound?
Does it have the capability of that startup sound sequence I hear with the
rev up, ditch light on/off, bell, et al?

Don


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

DonR said:


> Does the Bachmann EZ Command controller, that I have, support sound?


Yes, but limited to activation with the 10 functions keys.
Bob


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

How would using the 10 Bachmann function keys work
with the typical installed sound decoder?

1 for Startup
2 for ditch lights
3 for bell 

and so on...(the only one I use now is 10 which turns on
and off the headlights)

OR does the sound chip do the sequence
based on throttle position?

Don


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

My DCC loco has "start up"sound when I turn the power on. The chug,chug is synchronised to the engine speed. 2 is chug on mine. 1 is bell. Don


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Every decoder manufacture does things a little differently, but you should be able to do all the startup sound. They are usually programmed to work with the first 10 F keys.


----------

